# Low-Impact Logging?



## BWS29128 (Nov 13, 2007)

Anybody out there do any low-impact logging? I'm thinking of taking on a partner and expanding my tree care business a little bit. I'm thinking of a 4X4 diesel 4-wheeler and a hydraulic grapple on a trailer. Mostly pine but some hardwood as well. I've also considered buying a small portable sawmill and using it to mill lumber from the trees I've cut and will be cutting....thoughts or suggestions on that as well? (Yes, I know there's a forum for milling....I'll post this ??? over there in a bit.)
Thanks.


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 13, 2007)

Is there a market to exploit? I'd determine that before investing in equipment. Wanting to do something and being able to make money at it are two different things. I think that you would be working on slim margins due to low productivity in an industry already working on slim margins even when efficiency and productivity is high.


----------



## Stihlboy088 (Nov 14, 2007)

sounds good, small business low impact has and is really becoming more popular with private landholders up here. Whats the terrain like? have you looked into horse logging as an aspect of the low impact side?


----------



## oldsaw (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm 100% low impact, only not by choice.

As has been said, investigate the opportunity before spending any real money.

Mark


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 15, 2007)

I work for a horse logging outfit than specialises in low impact "green" logging. If you find a niche that is green as in the color of money then go for it. Otherwise it can be a PITA.


----------



## Draftwood (Nov 27, 2007)

2dogs,

Tell me more about your company. 

I am in the PNW, starting out in horse logging (my own property and neighbors). 

I spent some time with Jason Rutledge of Healing Harvest Foundation learning a bit about "worst first" timber stand management. The basic idea is to mimic natures culling of compromised wood, over several harvests over several years, preserving and increasing the quality/value of the "good" timber. You have to comfortable with forgoing the more profitable harvests until the future.

Just through word of mouth I am getting a lot of local interest from small forest landowners curious about maintaining their holdings using low-impact methods.


----------



## slowp (Nov 27, 2007)

Draftwood said:


> 2dogs,
> 
> Tell me more about your company.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a new name for "Thinning from below". You have to be very careful not to scar up the leave trees. My beef with horse logging is that they can't deck. You need elephants for that....


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 28, 2007)

Draftwood said:


> 2dogs,
> 
> Tell me more about your company.
> 
> ...



I assume that you have your own draft horses by your screen name. I will also assume you have a heavy duty pickup or flatbed truck and horse trailer, logging cart, harnesses and portable corrals . I would start by making up business cards and flyers to hand out. Hit up the local, state, and fed agencies that have anything to do with land or forest management and offer your services. Send your info to every biologist, botanist, consultant, tree service, logging company, anyone dealing with land or trees. If you have a wagon or carriage you should think about offering rides at local parks or weddings. Weddings can make you $400-$500 per day. Maybe start a website with lots of pictures. Stress your "greenness". 

Horse logging is harder work than most people think. Are you physically fit enough to work all day long? Your horses will probably last 6 hours of hard work and they need long breaks. Do you do your own shoes or do you hire a farrier? You better learn to do your own if you plan to work away from town. If you have 2 horses and one comes up lame can you finish out your contract? It takes awhile to get the horses going in the morning. They need grain and hay while you curry them, then they need water during the day, then cool down and dinner while you brush them. The harnesses need cleaning and oiling. It is alot of work but the rewards can be great. Remember those horses eat all year long and can't be parked like a skidder. 
Good luck, Bill


PM me with any questions


----------



## slowp (Nov 28, 2007)

2dogs said:


> Horse logging is harder work than most people think. Are you physically fit enough to work all day long? Your horses will probably last 6 hours of hard work and they need long breaks. Do you do your own shoes or do you hire a farrier? You better learn to do your own if you plan to work away from town. If you have 2 horses and one comes up lame can you finish out your contract? It takes awhile to get the horses going in the morning. They need grain and hay while you curry them, then they need water during the day, then cool down and dinner while you brush them. The harnesses need cleaning and oiling. It is alot of work but the rewards can be great. Remember those horses eat all year long and can't be parked like a skidder.
> Good luck, Bill
> 
> 
> PM me with any questions



One guy was keeping his horse corralled in the woods. The horse got lonesome and broke out. The horse went home that night to be with his buddies and was too tired to work the next day. You'll really get in shape if you are horse logging alone. You'll be running alongside the horses to hook and unhook logs. I maintain that elephants would be better because they can also deck the wood. 

Worst First sounds like a new name for Thinning From Below. Be careful about scarring the leave trees. Scars reduce the grade of some species, like Doug-fir.


----------



## Urbicide (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey slowp. Many elephant loggers in your area? opcorn:


----------



## slowp (Nov 28, 2007)

Depends on what kind of liquids I've been imbibing in...elephants of many colors?


----------



## Urbicide (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey slowp,how about Elephants ?


----------



## slowp (Nov 28, 2007)

Pink is a very nice color.


----------



## Draftwood (Nov 30, 2007)

2dogs,

You have PM.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 1, 2007)

Got it.


----------



## kah68 (Dec 17, 2007)

I know nothing of these businesses, but I do know business. One thing that bothers me about your post, you mentioned 'partner'. Partnerships can be difficult, more often than not the partners have different ideas on how things should go ( money, purchasing, growth, work ethic, spending ) and they often fail to make it. Hire good people, treat them well and pay them well, keep the company profits to yourself.

I agree with another poster, do you have a market? Do your own market research, talk to prospective customers, learn there needs and what they are willing to pay then look at what it will cost you to do this work and find your profit margin. I like to cut my estimated revinue in half, that way if I still show a modest profit at half of estimated, there is a chance you will be sucessful.


----------

